# Sprungfunktionen und Flankenauswertung



## thomasgull (9 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mal eine Frage an die Programmiergemeinschaft.

Ich habe Bausteine (FBs), die werden nur in gewissen sequenzen benötigt, ansonsten werden sie Übersprungen. Nun ist das Problem dass darin Flankenauswertungen stattfinden und je nach situation ist es möglich dass die Flanken bits im DB vom vorhergehenden ereigniss noch gesetzt sind weil sie Zwischenzeitlich übersprungen wurden. Wie löst ihr so Probleme dass die Flankenauswertung richtig efolgt, wenn zwischenzeitlich sprünge stattfinden, oder wie macht ihr das?

Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2010)

ich würde die FB's nicht überspringen sondern immer durchlaufen.
Im ersten Netzwerk würde ich dann kontrollieren ob er durchlaufen
werden soll oder nicht.
wenn er nicht durchlaufen werden soll, würde ich alle relavanten
Bit's auf einen definierten zustand setzen.


```
U #freigabe
      spb work
      //Werte geziehlt auf "0" setzen  
      CLR
      = #Var.xy
      ....
      usw.
      //Werte geziehlt auf "1" setzen
      SET
      = #Var.yz
      ...
      usw.
      //Werte auf "0" setzen
      L 0
      T #Var.zx
      ....
      usw.
      BEA
work: NOP 0
```
 
selbst diese Funktion könntest du auch noch Flangengesteuert machen,
so das sie nur einmal ausgeführt wird.


----------



## thomasgull (9 Mai 2010)

Die  Bausteine wären vorhanden. Dachte ich mir schon dass ich nicht darum herum komme und sie Anpassen werden muss.

Danke


----------

